# Need Image ISO for TCD140060



## loboadmin (Sep 18, 2007)

Greetings. 
I am a newbie, and I have my wifes dead TCD140060. I am ready to try to replace the HD, with an upgrade in size, with a Larger HD. I am all ready to go, have the tools.


BUT MY HD IS DEAD. 

Is there anyone out there who has an image for this beast.

PLEASE Please, (Yes, I am begging. My wife might let me get a new laptop if I can fix this TIVO, Ya, I am motivated.)

PM Me if you can help.

THANKS IN ADVANCE.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Go to www.DVRupgrade.com and buy Instantcake for your TiVO. It costs 19.99 and it works great. Just bake the cake on your PC and install ithe baked drive into your TiVO. You will spent more time setting up the Tivo. Instant cake takes me less than 5 minutes. Good luck


----------

